# JW007 Inter federation CHAMPIONSHIP



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Ronnie or Andy*​
Andy 3945.35%Ronnie4754.65%


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

OK, so here we have it

All the moaning and bleating after the brits, I thought I would see just where peoples opinions lie

I am running my own Bodybuidling show, Winners from previous comps by invite only..

£1,000,000 prize money as I love this "sport":whistling:

Thing is, you only have a week to prepare....

You will be judged soley on condition on day, NOTHING ELSE

So far I have just 2 competitors.....

If they went head to head in current condition as shown below, Who would get the money....

Ronnie or Andy????


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

is this a trick question? :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Merat said:


> is this a trick question? :lol:


No

Who would you judge winner given both conditions on day???


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

jw007 said:


> No
> 
> Who would you judge winner given both conditions on day???


ok, well since your somewhat serious bout this, Andy for sure, hes completley ripped, ronnie is no where as conditioned.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Big Ron, that other guy has bones sticking out and that's just disgusting.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Merat said:


> ok, well since your somewhat serious bout this, Andy for sure, hes completley ripped, ronnie is no where as conditioned.


So the fact its bodybuilding supposedly??

Ronnie is sporting 23" guns and weighing 315lbs, as opposed Andy, what 17" guns?? 170lb ish

Really???

Not trying to sway you just interested???


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

woohoo

my 1st ever poll 

Wasnt that hard TBH lololol


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

If I was one of the judges, Ronnie would win, but then I have actually no idea how to score a bodybuilding competition!

So mine would be a lay mans personal value judgement.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Hate to say it but Andy looks in better condition :thumbup1:

Ronnie has more mass but also more BF


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

jw007 said:


> So the fact its bodybuilding supposedly??
> 
> Ronnie is sporting 23" guns and weighing 315lbs, as opposed Andy, what 17" guns?? 170lb ish
> 
> ...


You have a point, ronnie deff bigger, and that alone should be rewarded, like I remmeber you saying it bodybuilding not body shrinking.

And it would have been just as hard for ronnie to get to that size as it did for andy to get to that level of conditioning, people take for granted the hard work it takes to gain mass especially at that level.

But I still would like some sort of conditionign you know, combination of both size and conditioning for me is what should be rewarded.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Syko said:


> Hate to say it but Andy looks in better condition :thumbup1:
> 
> Ronnie has more mass but also more BF


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Talk about stating the obvious :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Ronnie has more muscle on one leg than Andy does on his whole body.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Merat said:


> You have a point, ronnie deff bigger, and that alone should be rewarded, like I remmeber you saying it bodybuilding not body shrinking.
> 
> And it would have been just as hard for ronnie to get to that size as it did for andy to get to that level of conditioning, people take for granted the hard work it takes to gain mass especially at that level.
> 
> But I still would like some sort of conditionign you know, combination of both size and conditioning for me is what should be rewarded.


Fair point

So I take form that also, given choice and could roll like either..

You would take Andy look???


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

I can only see one bodybuilder....


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Fair point
> 
> So I take form that also, given choice and could roll like either..
> 
> You would take Andy look???


well im going to be honest here, id much rather be lookin what ronnie is in that pic, then what andy is, because andy hes ripped , but if I could decide to look like whatever I wanted, man Id wanna be huge! Least ronnie could diet a bit, andy would have to go through alot to get to ronnies size.


----------



## neil-gsi (Jun 30, 2010)

Is it a bodybuilding competition or a dieting competition:confused1:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

jw007 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Talk about stating the obvious :lol: :lol:


So why start the poll if its that obvious? :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Merat said:


> well im going to be honest here, id much rather be lookin what ronnie is in that pic, then what andy is, because andy hes ripped , but if I could decide to look like whatever I wanted, man Id wanna be huge! Least ronnie could diet a bit, andy would have to go through alot to get to ronnies size.


Hmmmm

So you would judge Andy the winner, But take the Bodybuilder Ronnie look over the swimmer Andy look yourself...

Even tho its Bodybuilding???

So your saying Ronnies the better BBuilder??

So why Vote Andy???


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Merat said:


> You have a point, *ronnie deff bigger, and that alone should be rewarded,* like I remmeber you saying it bodybuilding not body shrinking.
> 
> And *it would have been just as hard for ronnie to get to that size as it did for andy to get to that level of conditioning*, people take for granted the hard work it takes to gain mass especially at that level.
> 
> But I still would like some sort of conditionign you know, combination of both size and conditioning for me is what should be rewarded.


Yup to first point but not so to the second....

By my reckoning it would have taken the smaller guy anything from 12-20 weeks in total dep on how he started off...... Doubt Ronnie grew to that size in less than 5 months lol....


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I can only see one bodybuilder....


Yeah, the 8 time Mr Olympia, Ronnie Coleman.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Syko said:


> So why start the poll if its that obvious? :lol:


To see which look is preferred buddy

I think its obvious to everyone the glaring discrepnacys between Physiques

But for those who are struggling

Ronnie = Black dude, huge off season

Andy = white dude, small and super ripped (in comparison)

:laugh:


----------



## neil-gsi (Jun 30, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I can only see one bodybuilder....


Which one do you mean?

I see two, one offseason and one dieted down!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Dont know about the poll but I had a MASSIVE nandos today.

It was yum.

Nandos: ||||||||||||||||||||||| 1 million votes

Lettuce: || 2 votes


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Dont know about the poll but I had a MASSIVE nandos today.
> 
> It was yum.


Outta my thread *BETA BOY:cursing:*


----------



## neil-gsi (Jun 30, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> Dont know about the poll but I had a MASSIVE nandos today.
> 
> It was yum.


I have never tried nandos, am i missing out?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Outta my thread *BETA BOY:cursing:*


Your thread?

That can be changed with a flick of my ALPHA MOD WAND

Do you have such a wand?

:thumb:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

neil-gsi said:


> I have never tried nandos, am i missing out?


Well the comparison with Lettuce is clear.

Nandos wins over lettuce. :lol:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> So you would judge Andy the winner, But take the Bodybuilder Ronnie look over the swimmer Andy look yourself...
> 
> ...


well you said base it on soley the condition, so on condition deff andy would win hes in better condition, but thinking about it more now, id prob say maybe ronnie could also be the winner, im changing my mind just cus first time you see the pictures, you think god hes ripped and ronnie isnt, its clear but then you think what bodybuilding is really about, and then ronnie becomes the clear winner if you think about it, after all its what people would like to look like.



Zara-Leoni said:


> Yup to first point but not so to the second....
> 
> By my reckoning it would have taken the smaller guy anything from 12-20 weeks in total dep on how he started off...... Doubt Ronnie grew to that size in less than 5 months lol....


Yeh exactly what I mean, sorry prob didnt word it well, but what I meant was people forget how hard it is to get to that size, so it should be rewarded.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Your thread?
> 
> That can be changed with a flick of my ALPHA MOD WAND
> 
> ...


Not personally, But I command a couple who have more powerfull MOD wands

But I dont like to throw my immense weight about :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Merat said:


> *well you said base it on soley the condition, so on condition deff andy would win hes in better condition, but thinking about it more now, id prob say maybe ronnie could also be the winner, im changing my mind just cus first time you see the pictures, you think god hes ripped and ronnie isnt, its clear but then you think what bodybuilding is really about, and then ronnie becomes the clear winner if you think about it, after all its what people would like to look like.*
> 
> Yeh exactly what I mean, sorry prob didnt word it well, but what I meant was people forget how hard it is to get to that size, so it should be rewarded.


LMFAO

Your like that dude from the Fast Show who just agrees with anyone in the pub:lol: :lol:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

jw007 said:


> LMFAO
> 
> Your like that dude from the Fast Show who just agrees with anyone in the pub:lol: :lol:


 :lol:

I'll stick to powerlifting shall I :laugh:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Merat said:


> :lol:
> 
> I'll stick to powerlifting shall I :laugh:


No your a bodybuilder now:laugh:


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

A week to prepare? Ronnie could probs look half decent with a week to prepare :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Sorry I failed to make the distinction between Cos Lettuce and Iceberg Lettuce

Cos lettuce is a far inferior to Iceberg and so the poll should be amended as such

Nandos |||||||||||||||| 2 million votes

Beetroot ||||||| 4 votes

I think that is more accurate and therefore more relevant to the thread.

:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

neil-gsi said:


> Which one do you mean?
> 
> I see two, one offseason and one dieted down!


The one with the big muscles as opposed to the one the size of your average decent sized rugby player who's had all the fat removed and been vacum sealed lol.

Bloody outstanding conditioning cant deny but he's average size.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

jw007 said:


> OK, so here we have it
> 
> All the moaning and bleating after the brits, I thought I would see just where peoples opinions lie
> 
> ...


You fail to specify the level of condition

For example if we are talking about level of muscularity condition there is a different result than fat level condition.

I think thats why your federation is biased as you seem to be 'making up the rules' I also think there is some politics involved as you are green and green people always side with leaner people as they produce less Methane.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Would these guys ever be in the same class? If so you would have to give it to the little guy. He weighs less than me but looks awesome for it


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

I think on balance of mass against condition, you beat them both JW. 

Now rep me you slut for that was blatant arse licking :ban:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> You fail to specify the level of condition
> 
> For example if we are talking about level of muscularity condition there is a different result than fat level condition.
> 
> I think thats why your federation is biased as you seem to be 'making up the rules' I also think there is some politics involved as you are green and green people always side with leaner people as they produce less Methane.


Dispence with your Jedi Mind Games!!!

Stop confusing people

The big offseason dude or the skinny ripped dude, easy

Those are judging criteria in JW007 Champs:thumb:

Just pick whichever one you reckon looks best in your opinion as far as bodybuilding goes

Do not let Gimili use his STD tricks or whatever he calls it:lol: :lol:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

jw007 said:


> No your a bodybuilder now:laugh:


loool I'm lacking certain criteria for that at the moment :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Sk1nny said:


> Would these guys ever be in the same class? If so you would have to give it to the little guy. *He weighs less than me* but looks awesome for it


 :confused1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> andy i simply didnt lift any weights and did keto with zero food for 9years. i simply cant see there being any winner bar ronnie, merri is good at suffering to imaciation
> 
> winner- yep yep light weight


Being impartial poll-er

I cant post LMFAO or anything like that...

SO I will just think it instead


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> You fail to specify the level of condition
> 
> For example if we are talking about level of muscularity condition there is a different result than fat level condition.
> 
> I think thats why your federation is biased as you seem to be 'making up the rules' I also think there is some politics involved as you are green and green people always side with leaner people as *they produce less Methane*.


Don't you mean Mescaline.....? Would explain this post


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

one major thing that is missing too is that andy is a natural and the 2006 UIBBN World Natural Bodybuilding Champion, he is far from an average guy, he one of the best natural bodybuilders. He is also allot bigger in off season, (ive seen him plenty of times)

id give it to andy anyone can get big thats the easy part, the dieting and getting down to his levels of bodyfat is the hard bit.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Don't you mean Mescaline.....? Would explain this post


God Someone Explain it to the WOMAN:rolleyes:

Methane is bad for the environment and thats why tree huggers dont like it.

Big people fart more than little people.

Thats why Cows are bad. They produce loads of methane. :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I vote for Tiny Tom..................He has the best body............... :thumb: :beer: :bounce:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

adamdutton said:


> one major thing that is missing too is that andy is a natural and the 2006 UIBBN World Natural Bodybuilding Champion, he is far from an average guy, he one of the best natural bodybuilders. He is also allot bigger in off season, (ive seen him plenty of times)
> 
> id give it to andy anyone can get big thats the easy part, the dieting and getting down to his levels of bodyfat is the hard bit.


Stop spamming my thread with bollox

Go post this sh1t on wiki

This is a choice thread, not a fckin life story :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> God Someone Explain it to the WOMAN:rolleyes:
> 
> Methane is bad for the environment and thats why tree huggers dont like it.
> 
> ...


And That TT is THE ONLY REASON I EAT MEAT:thumb:

I kill the animals to save our precious enviroment:beer:


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Stop spamming my thread with bollox
> 
> Go post this sh1t on wiki
> 
> This is a choice thread, not a fckin life story :lol: :lol:


someone else put up ronnies olympia titles , so go say that to them too.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

adamdutton said:


> someone else put up ronnies olympia titles , so go say that to them too.


NO

Cause Ronnies awesome NER NER:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

jw007 said:


> So the fact its bodybuilding supposedly??
> 
> Ronnie is sporting 23" guns and weighing 315lbs, as opposed Andy, what 17" guns?? 170lb ish
> 
> ...


erm and what about this too??? have a read through your own posts before you get on my case.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

adamdutton said:


> erm and what about this too??? have a read through your own posts before you get on my case.


Was a question directly aimed at a poster to get into his inner pschye and aura, not just a random garble of utterly useless factoids:thumbup1:


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

ronnie is the king but isnt in good nick in this photo. worst ive saw him.

i personally dont like bb'ers with such a thick waistline.

the other guy has a great size and conditon imo.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

ronnie for defo,

Fvcking amazing mass, he's a human rhino.

I know he's out of condition but i'm always amazed by the sheer size of the bloke.

Boom Boom firepower


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> ##
> 
> absolute boll0x , total unadulterated sh!te,
> 
> ...


excellent insult


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

dutch_scott said:


> ##
> 
> absolute boll0x , total unadulterated sh!te,
> 
> ...


That aint gonna happen, he'd hav to be within 2mm of ya ball sacks


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

ronnies a$$ pose above is a classic. shredded man.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

adamdutton said:


> id give it to andy *anyone can get big thats the easy part,* the dieting and getting down to his levels of bodyfat is the hard bit.


Why are nattys/most guys generally so small then....? :confused1: :whistling:



Tinytom said:


> God Someone Explain it to the WOMAN:rolleyes:
> 
> Methane is bad for the environment and thats why tree huggers dont like it.
> 
> ...


Thats why in your case its more mescaline than methane..... 



El Ricardinho said:


> ronnie is the king *but isnt in good nick in this photo. worst ive saw him.*
> 
> i personally dont like bb'ers with such a thick waistline.


Thats cos its a guest spot and he's not actually competing..... 



El Ricardinho said:


> *the other guy has a great size* and conditon imo.


Eh....? :confused1:

www.specsavers.com..... :thumbup1:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Lets be careful that this doesnt become a slanging match with personal insults.

And also remember that although the pic is of Andy who is an awesome natural bber the comparison is generally between big out of condition bbers and smaller bbers in condition and the photos are for reference.

not a hating thread on Andy or the other guy


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

edited because if tinytoms post.

i would still give the win to andy.


----------



## neil-gsi (Jun 30, 2010)

So what you are saying Zara is that you cannot be a bodybuilder unless you have reached a certain size? I would agree that building size is not easy and that anyone can get lean if they have the will power.

But most guys are small? Maybe in the gyms that you train that is the case, but i have met a good few huge guys around scotland and not all have competed!


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Thats cos its a guest spot and he's not actually competing


Fair point and he is truly massive, but should he really be charging good money to turn up so very different to his competition condition?

After all I bet the posters for the event were advertising the guest with a comp condition type shot.  :whistling:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

dutch_scott said:


> ah uv heard its not only my ears hung low :rockon:


I feel your pain, not easy being hung like a shire horse is it :whistling:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

OldMan said:


> Fair point and he is truly massive, but should he really be charging good money to turn up so very different to his competition condition?
> 
> After all I bet the posters for the event were advertising the guest with a comp condition type shot.  :whistling:


I'd be over the moon, and pay good money, to see Ronnie at his maximum offseason weight .


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I wouldnt


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

opinions are like a$$holes mate, everyones got one.

That whay polls are so interesting


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

Are there any politics in your fed????


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

roy said:


> Are there any politics in your fed????


Big guys wins pretty much sums up my politics:lol: :lol:

I think you now know what judges looking for


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

as regards to the strength ive seen andrew squat with probably double his bodyweight for 30+ reps with no wraps or suit on, ive seen a video of ronnie squatting 800lbs for 2 with wraps and a suit, now ronnie probably weighed over 300lbs in the video too, so i would say pound for pound thats a pretty good comparison. Obviously ronnie is squatting more than double his weight but he only gets 2 out.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

neil-gsi said:


> So what you are saying Zara is that you cannot be a bodybuilder unless you have reached a certain size? I would agree that building size is not easy and that anyone can get lean if they have the will power.


Nope.

I am saying you do not LOOK like a bodybuilder until you reach a certain size.



neil-gsi said:


> *But most guys are small? Maybe in the gyms that you train that is the case, *but i have met a good few huge guys around scotland and not all have competed!


LOL..... err defo not


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

adamdutton said:


> as regards to the strength ive seen andrew squat with probably double his bodyweight for 30+ reps with no wraps or suit on, ive seen a video of ronnie squatting 800lbs for 2 with wraps and a suit, now ronnie probably weighed over 300lbs in the video too, so i would say pound for pound thats a pretty good comparison. Obviously ronnie is squatting more than double his weight but he only gets 2 out.


More useless facts from MR FACTOID:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

adamdutton said:


> as regards to the strength ive seen andrew squat with probably double his bodyweight for 30+ reps with no wraps or suit on, ive seen a video of ronnie squatting 800lbs for 2 with wraps and a suit, now ronnie probably weighed over 300lbs in the video too, so i would say pound for pound thats a pretty good comparison. Obviously ronnie is squatting more than double his weight but he only gets 2 out.


Nobody knows or gives a shit how heavy you can lift when you're on stage.... (thankfully haha  )

Next....


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

adamdutton said:


> as regards to the strength ive seen andrew squat with probably double his bodyweight for 30+ reps with no wraps or suit on, ive seen a video of ronnie squatting 800lbs for 2 with wraps and a suit, now ronnie probably weighed over 300lbs in the video too, so i would say pound for pound thats a pretty good comparison. Obviously ronnie is squatting more than double his weight but he only gets 2 out.


so Ronnie is lifting a lot more then basically?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Tinytom said:


> Dont know about the poll but I had a MASSIVE nandos today.
> 
> It was yum.
> 
> ...


O2 sent me a bar of chocolate through the post today...it was yum

but now i look like ronnie....ill never win a show now


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

CJones said:


> I'd be over the moon, and pay good money, to see Ronnie at his maximum offseason weight .


I get where you're coming from mate 

Thing is though I liken it to football, if I go to a game (rare event these days  ) I want to see the teams both at 100% not below par, know what I mean?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

what chocolate was it Jimmy?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

jw007 said:


> More useless facts from MR FACTOID:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


AAAACTUALLY.......... Maybe not so useless?

What does it tell us about high reps/low weight versus low reps/high weight for growing mass....? :wink: :thumbup1:


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

Have they paid there dues in your fed???


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Ashcrapper said:


> what chocolate was it Jimmy?


i think it was some sort of fair trade stuff....milk chocolate

as i dont eat choc much it was nice....but a bit fair tradey....no what i mean?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

roy said:


> Have they paid there dues in your fed???


Ronnie has


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> AAAACTUALLY.......... Maybe not so useless?
> 
> What does it tell us about high reps/low weight versus low reps/high weight for growing mass....? :wink: :thumbup1:


it wasnt that low weight he did it with 140kg, i doubt there are many if any natural or un-natural guys on here that could do that.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Jimmy said:


> i think it was some sort of fair trade stuff....milk chocolate
> 
> *as i dont eat choc much it was nice*....but a bit fair tradey....no what i mean?


Your physique certainly wouldn't concur with current appearance









Just saying


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

CJones said:


> *opinions are like a$$holes mate, everyones got one*.
> 
> That whay polls are so interesting


and most of the time they stink


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> i think it was some sort of fair trade stuff....milk chocolate
> 
> as i dont eat choc much it was nice....but a bit fair tradey....no what i mean?


oh i know what you mean mate, fair trade bastards.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

adamdutton said:


> it wasnt that low weight he did it with 140kg, i doubt there are many if any natural or un-natural guys on here that could do that.


I did few weeks ago

Documented in my journal

Im unfit, fat and on tren

Shows how easy that was, as I get out of breath walking upstairs:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

jw007 said:


> Your physique certainly wouldn't concur with current appearance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol....thats all walkers crisps and semen....did i say that out loud?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Jimmy said:


> lol....thats all *walkers crisps* and semen....did i say that out loud?


disgusting creature:cursing:


----------



## neil-gsi (Jun 30, 2010)

JW007, i would love to compete in your federation, but as i don't have 19"+ guns would i be turned away at the door? then shunned and made fun of:laugh:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

OldMan said:


> I get where you're coming from mate
> 
> Thing is though I liken it to football, if I go to a game (rare event these days  ) I want to see the teams both at 100% not below par, know what I mean?


Yeah, i see your point but anyone who is interested in bb'ing has seen a million pics of ronnie and ll the other top pro in shredded, on stage condition.

What it boils down to, for me, is if Ronnie and andrew walked pass me in he street I know which one would I'd be w&nking over :tongue:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

neil-gsi said:


> JW007, i would love to compete in your federation, but as i don't have 19"+ guns would i be turned away at the door? then shunned and made fun of:laugh:


Unfortunately its invite only mate, and only former "winners" only as I 1st stated in opening post..

I may invite some others at a later date

But alas, only 2 currently going head to head for the big money


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

benicillin said:


> and most of the time they stink


Doesn't stop me from giving the wife the odd ring doby every now and then :lol:


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

CJones said:


> Doesn't stop me from giving the wife the odd ring doby every now and then :lol:


 :rockon:


----------



## neil-gsi (Jun 30, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Unfortunately its invite only mate, and only former "winners" only as I 1st stated in opening post..
> 
> I may invite some others at a later date
> 
> But alas, only 2 currently going head to head for the big money


 I won five shows at junior level 13 years ago will that count?

I have a new mentor for my aas and peps use and pound for pound my doses are competitive!

Please i will buy you a 24 pack of stella:lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

neil-gsi said:


> I won five shows at junior level 13 years ago will that count?
> 
> I have a new mentor for my aas and peps use and pound for pound my doses are competitive!
> 
> Please i will buy you a 24 pack of stella:lol:


post current pic here, will consider it

Remeber just one week to prep:thumbup1:


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

CJones said:


> Yeah, i see your point but anyone who is interested in bb'ing has seen a million pics of ronnie and ll the other top pro in shredded, on stage condition.
> 
> What it boils down to, for me, is if Ronnie and andrew walked pass me in he street I know which one would I'd be w&nking over :tongue:


Totally agree mate, that's why I voted Ron 

But I still reckon Ronnie in contest shape on stage is better than off season Ronnie. Hence I would rather watch him at the Olympia than guesting in the condition in the OP thread.

However I would rather see Ronnie in an off season guest spot than Andrew in contest condition.

End of the day mush, I like the cartoon freak look rather than the 'athletic' look so I get what your saying.

All the best.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

OldMan said:


> Totally agree mate, that's why I voted Ron
> 
> But I still reckon Ronnie in contest shape on stage is better than off season Ronnie. Hence I would rather watch him at the Olympia than guesting in the condition in the OP thread.
> 
> ...


 :thumb:


----------



## neil-gsi (Jun 30, 2010)

jw007 said:


> post current pic here, will consider it
> 
> Remeber just one week to prep:thumbup1:


 I have only been back training for 8months after a 10 year break so i am a little shy of posting a pic, but i have gained over 2 stone and dropped bodyfat by 2% in the process!

Stack is mast,tren,test400,ghrp6,cjc and igf1,can you guess who my prep guy is? :whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

neil-gsi said:


> I have only been back training for 8months after a 10 year break so i am a little shy of posting a pic, but i have gained over 2 stone and dropped bodyfat by 2% in the process!
> 
> Stack is mast,tren,test400,ghrp6,cjc and igf1,can you guess who my prep guy is? :whistling:


Nice combo:thumbup1: lol


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

adamdutton said:


> it wasnt that low weight he did it with 140kg, i doubt there are many if any natural or un-natural guys on here that could do that.


i regularly do 20+ reps of 140kgs as part of my warm up. Was same before I juiced so is a bit Jane fonda'ish tbh and kind of loses the argument. My max is prettty poor at 200kgs but just saying as I'm not stepping on stage anytime soon.


----------



## donohue (Feb 21, 2010)

andrew merrifield...The Ultimate Natural i see this guy alot in the gym were i train


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

jw007 said:


> I did few weeks ago
> 
> Documented in my journal
> 
> ...


yes but you are a freak and probably weigh 3 times as much as him.

i do prefer size in good condition rather than smallish ripped to bones look, but you said it would be based on condition only and with just a week from these pics to get in shape. thats why i would give it to andy.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

neil-gsi said:


> I have only been back training for 8months after a 10 year break so i am a little shy of posting a pic, but i have gained over 2 stone and dropped bodyfat by 2% in the process!
> 
> *Stack is mast,tren,test400,ghrp6,cjc and igf1,can you guess who my prep guy is*? :whistling:


Not easy as no DNP listed :lol:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Ronnie has it for me, not ripped in those pics but personally I prefer size over freaky looking backs and sprayed-on looking skin. IMO bodybuilding shouldn't be all about condition anyway.


----------



## neil-gsi (Jun 30, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> Not easy as no DNP listed :lol:


 Shh! :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 24, 2008)

Size always for me, even if the conditioning is not as good. Look forward to the day when the 1st 400lb freak steps up on stage. :cool2:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

dutch_scott said:


> i cant be rude so i will say yes i know two nigerians who hav been asked by man pros to compete as they walk around circa 9% at over 230, gear free but have no interest, a typical tale of a few guys i know who used to destroy pro basketball players in practice i knew but never ever wanted a career in it :confused1:


Yesterday they had one on one basketball championships.

I have never seen such cat like physical prowess in anyone, their eye to hand coordination was just mind blowing, they swatted the balls out of others hands like radar, freaky quick.

Super physical too with what seemed to be little rules, very impressive.



jw007 said:


> Your physique certainly wouldn't concur with current appearance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steal that will ya? :whistling:

Just sayin:lol:

If you are gonna copy, at least copy it right. :innocent:


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2010)

im imagining the natural guy is a heavyweight aswell in his respected class so around 12.5stone?


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Not personally, But I command a couple who have more powerfull MOD wands
> 
> But I dont like to throw my immense weight about :lol: :lol:


immense weight? your a lightweight go eat! :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

The ripped guy would win because that's what competitive bb is.

Here is me 5ft8 215lb holding water and not ripped



Here is the overall winner 5ft9 sub 176lb and ripped



Love it or hate it that's bodybuilding.

Also honestly i think more love it than hate it because go to most shows and nearly every one is sub 200lb so for most size is not an option but they can always get ripped.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Vin said:


> Tested!


Is that who I think it is....? :whistling: 



Lois_Lane said:


> The ripped guy would win because that's what competitive bb is.
> 
> Here is me 5ft8 215lb holding water and not ripped
> 
> ...


WRONG!!

Wrong, wrong, wrong...... :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

I'd be livid if I saw that result!!!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

sweet baby jesus con you've got to be kidding me...the overall winner?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

thats just daft


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> sweet baby jesus con you've got to be kidding me...the overall winner?


 Hi did look a lot better from the front but yes overall winner at the Europa show of champions AM show(was pretty big show also lots of competitors). Honestly i didn't even notice him until i realized his coach backstage was Dexter Jackson, perhaps that helped i don't know. I certainly don't feel bad about it i was just happy to win the heavies. But my point is simple if you are not the most ripped you just wont be winning


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

gotta say con you do have a better haircut:lol:


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

No offence but that guys back is disgusting


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

My vote goes for Ronnie .. that other guy about to snap ..


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> The ripped guy would win because that's what competitive bb is.
> 
> Here is me 5ft8 215lb holding water and not ripped
> 
> ...


 :lol: Thats a joke


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Vin said:


> Who would that be?


t'is eh?

Where ya been???


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

Con mate that's a travesty. I'd be interested in seeing more of your contests shots buddy, always looking awesome even in offseason pics I've seen of you. As far the thread goes I you look at rons arms they are actually in good condition, and his legs aren't bad either it's his mid rift and chest etc that isn't. But bodybuilding is bodybuilding so Ron should win. The trend has got to anal about condition and it's taking the **** now. To extreme comparisons and shocking judging results.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

romper stomper said:


> Many win by being super ripped or conditioned the judges made the sport the way why ??
> 
> you need more supplementation to hold a ripped condition ?? a multi million dollar industry
> 
> Judges and judging is controlled by who ???


Who? Please enlighten us.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

so looking at poll, it seems peoples choice is awesome mass over skinny bodyfat levels 

so perphaps judging criteria should reflect this, or perhaps it does??? Given some peoples moaning of late


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

i voted ronnie but only because we have all seen that he can get in condition of the natty guy.

the judging is about size, condition AND symmety aint it. so surely if you are watery then you deserve not to win just as much as someone who doesnt deserve to win who is ripped to fvck with minimal muscle mass.

whilst i prefer for someone to win who bigger and not necassarily as ripped/dry, its down to the judges.

i may be wrong, but i have heard many people say that its a different concept for different federations...as om some prefer the ultra ripped/dry look whereas some prefer mass. i suppose people just need to play to the judges.

another thing ive noticed also is that the olympia judges as of late though seem to favour big fat water messes as opposed to round muscle bellies, zero fat and zero water these days..i.e. jay over phil:whistling:...which maybe begs the question...if jay won that night by looking big and watery (when compared to phil/dexter) then why did kai place so badly when he was also big and watery???


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Hi did look a lot better from the front but yes overall winner at the Europa show of champions AM show(was pretty big show also lots of competitors). Honestly i didn't even notice him until i realized his coach backstage was Dexter Jackson, perhaps that helped i don't know. I certainly don't feel bad about it i was just happy to win the heavies. But my point is simple if you are not the most ripped you just wont be winning


a six pack on a skinny guy is the same as a big pair of tits on a fat bird

wow


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

hsmann87 said:


> another thing ive noticed also is that the olympia judges as of late though seem to favour big fat water messes as opposed to round muscle bellies, zero fat and zero water these days..i.e. jay over phil:whistling:...


 What are you talking about:confused1: have you ever met Jay? You wouldn't say that after you have seen him in the flesh. Craziest thing i have read all day.....


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> What are you talking about:confused1: have you ever met Jay? You wouldn't say that after you have seen him in the flesh. Craziest thing i have read all day.....


You dont have to meet him to realize this is a big watery mess..... :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

james12345 said:


> You dont have to meet him to realize this is a big watery mess..... :lol:


 Yeah i guess the rest of us are just tiny watery garbage heaps in that case


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

AJ91 said:


> :blink: F*ck me that picture of Jay is insane!


Very.

The cross striations in his legs look awesome, almost looks photoshopped.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Is that water striated? :whistling:

I would LOVE to look like that :bounce:


----------



## smartin (Aug 28, 2010)

james12345 said:


> You dont have to meet him to realize this is a big watery mess..... :lol:


 Dont think you could make him any better photoshopped, ha!


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

Haven't read the whole thread just the first few pages but my take on this is that for a day to day look most, including me, would probably pick Ronnie, but for contest a win i would discount him as his "contest" condition is poor. On stage its currently not about just mass it also about conditioning and symetry. If it were only about size there would be loads of strongman competitors up on stage too.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> What are you talking about:confused1: have you ever met Jay? You wouldn't say that after you have seen him in the flesh. Craziest thing i have read all day.....


 in comparison to phil i meant. all these guys are in pretty much tip top condition, thats why they are pros. but in comparison jay was a bit off. he even admitted it himself on a most olympia MD interview...


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

james12345 said:


> You dont have to meet him to realize this is a big watery mess..... :lol:


I don't pretend to know Jack shyt about bodybuilding judging criteria. But from a personal lay mans perspective competitors looking like Jay C does in this photo is why I watch a show.

It's the mass monster, cartoon look that I appreciate, when I see a competitor i want to look at a mate and say fvck me that mush looks insane!


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

OK, so here we have it

All the moaning and bleating after the brits, I thought I would see just where peoples opinions lie

I am running *my own* Bodybuidling show, Winners from previous comps by invite only..

£1,000,000 prize money as I love this "sport":whistling:

Thing is, you only have a week to prepare....

You will be *judged soley on condition on day*, NOTHING ELSE

So far I have just 2 competitors.....

If they went head to head *in current condition as shown below*, Who would get the money....

Ronnie or Andy????

*condition*

*condition*

*condition*

*condition*

*condition*

*Not fat mass*

Obviously Andy - No brainer really.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

romper stomper said:


> Well here is one case a bodybuilding champion ????? wtf
> 
> In 1976, Bass began planning his entry into bodybuilding competition. To help keep his body fat percentage as low as possible, he started a diet high in whole foods and low in concentrated calories. On August 24, 1977 his body fat was measured at 2.4% at Lovelace Medical Center using hydrostatic weighing.
> 
> His first success was at the 1978 New Mexico bodybuilding championship, where he won Best Legs and Most Muscular. He then turned his attention to Past-40 competition. In 1978, he won the AAU Past 40 Mr. America, short class. In 1979, he won the AAU Past 40 Mr. USA, short class. In the USA contest, he also won the overall awards for Best Legs, Best Abdominals, and Most Muscular Man. In his final year of bodybuilding competition, he placed 2nd in the middleweight class of the 1980 Past 40 Mr. America.


Its Frasier..... :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

That pic of jay is my favourite bodybuilding pic.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Its Frasier..... :lol:


LOL! :lol: it does look aot like him


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> That pic of jay is my favourite bodybuilding pic.


I'm a big fan of this one.....


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

its a close one.....

Tangerine or zebra thong?

hmmm..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Obviously ronnie, he is bigger and bigger is better in bodybuilding.

I think the equation your looking for is mass > condition but not strictly.

think of it as condition having a value of 1 and mass a value of 4. Mass is > than condition although 5 conditions are > than 1 Mass.


----------

